# Some nice comments from riders



## Ribak (Jun 30, 2017)

I wanted to share some of the nice comments I have received from riders during my first 3 months.


----------



## Ribak (Jun 30, 2017)

One more


----------



## PrestonT (Feb 15, 2017)

I don't have a screenprint, but my fave says "Please tell this driver to put his willy away while working with the public. Thanks"


----------



## Ribak (Jun 30, 2017)

PrestonT said:


> I don't have a screenprint, but my fave says "Please tell this driver to put his willy away while working with the public. Thanks"


A screenprint of the comment or of the "willy"?


----------



## PrestonT (Feb 15, 2017)

Ribak said:


> A screenprint of the comment or of the "willy"?


jajajajajaja you don't want to see the willy.


----------



## SadUber (Jun 8, 2017)

happy for you, but to be honest, these kind of postings always make me sad.


----------



## unPat (Jul 20, 2016)

Good for you. That's how Uber motivates its drivers to keep working. Complete mind control.


----------



## DenverRose (Jul 3, 2017)

SadUber said:


> happy for you, but to be honest, these kind of postings always make me sad.


Why should this posting make you sad?


----------



## roadman (Nov 14, 2016)

Ribak said:


> I wanted to share some of the nice comments I have received from riders during my first 3 months.


Seriously? These non tipping minions won't feel guilty now and you buy right into it. I have 31 compliments I will never read.


----------



## June132017 (Jun 13, 2017)

Nice comments don't pay the bills.


----------



## PrestonT (Feb 15, 2017)

June132017 said:


> Nice comments don't pay the bills.


Nor are they given any weight when some jackwad one-stars you and makes false allegations so he can get a free ride.


----------



## SadUber (Jun 8, 2017)

June132017 said:


> Nice comments don't pay the bills.


I disagree with the sentiment. The tips I have already received have already been spent. But whenever I am feeling low, I just click on the compliments I have received and it really cheers me up to think that those people really liked me, during our brief encounter, enough to make those comments about me.


----------



## PrestonT (Feb 15, 2017)

SadUber said:


> I disagree with the sentiment. The tips I have already received have already been spent. But whenever I am feeling low, I just click on the compliments I have received and it really cheers me up to think that those people really liked me, during our brief encounter, enough to make those comments about me.


You should try opening the app to your compliments, and then holding the phone over your radiator when it is overheating.


----------



## Ribak (Jun 30, 2017)

SadUber said:


> happy for you, but to be honest, these kind of postings always make me sad.





> I disagree with the sentiment. The tips I have already received have already been spent. But whenever I am feeling low, I just click on the compliments I have received and it really cheers me up to think that those people really liked me, during our brief encounter, enough to make those comments about me.


You are inconsistent in your comments SadUber


----------



## SadUber (Jun 8, 2017)

Ribak said:


> You are inconsistent in your comments SadUber


Not really. I am happy about my compliments. But I only have two of them. So when I see that somebody has so many more than I do I feel kind of jealous and sad.


----------



## PrestonT (Feb 15, 2017)

I shall henceforth call you Eeeyore.


----------



## Ribak (Jun 30, 2017)

SadUber said:


> Not really. I am happy about my compliments. But I only have two of them. So when I see that somebody has so many more than I do I feel kind of jealous and sad.


UBERing is a humbling experience. It is not a matter of comparing, but rather learning and constantly growing. I have a ton to learn about my city....and an incredible area of opportunity to improve my communication skills. However, the little rewards (stars, badges, compliments, etc...) are nice little trinkets to collect on the way.



PrestonT said:


> I shall henceforth call you Eeeyore.


Either that or "Hard Har Har".....as long as I get to be "Lippy the Lion"


----------



## george manousaridis (Jan 27, 2017)

Ribak said:


> I wanted to share some of the nice comments I have received from riders during my first 3 months.


put me to shame!well done


----------



## DenverRose (Jul 3, 2017)

Ribak said:


> UBERing is a humbling experience. It is not a matter of comparing, but rather learning and constantly growing. I have a ton to learn about my city....and an incredible area of opportunity to improve my communication skills. However, the little rewards (stars, badges, compliments, etc...) are nice little trinkets to collect on the way.
> 
> Either that or "Hard Har Har".....as long as I get to be "Lippy the Lion"
> 
> View attachment 136491


Oh my, that is the sweetest picture and comment ever. I am literally tearing up. I never thought I could get so choked up about a silly cartoon.... on an uberpeople website no less!


----------



## Normanite (Jun 28, 2017)

Outstanding. It's not easy to get comments like that.


----------



## Fuber in their faces (Feb 19, 2017)

So why is sadUber not accusing him of faking the screenshot? It can't be real if you are doing better than him


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

Ribak said:


> I wanted to share some of the nice comments I have received from riders during my first 3 months.


Congrats.....here's a cookie. Didn't you get enough attention from mom and day?


----------



## Ribak (Jun 30, 2017)

kdyrpr said:


> Congrats.....here's a cookie. Didn't you get enough attention from mom and *day*?


Did somebody say COOKIES!!!


----------



## Nick3946 (Dec 12, 2014)

You too can give yourselves rides then leave nice comments. Be sure to use the word "kind".


----------



## Terri Lee (Jun 23, 2016)

I love all the nice comments I get.
But I particularly treasure a couple I recall:

"Worst driver ever"
"Awful"

It's comforting when a pax sees through my facade of charm.


----------



## roadman (Nov 14, 2016)

SadUber said:


> I disagree with the sentiment. The tips I have already received have already been spent. But whenever I am feeling low, I just click on the compliments I have received and it really cheers me up to think that those people really liked me, during our brief encounter, enough to make those comments about me.


So many shills and trolls.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Nothing too exciting for me.


----------



## SadUber (Jun 8, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> Nothing too exciting for me.


Who were the creepy guys at the hotel?



roadman said:


> So many shills and trolls.


You're serious? You would rather get one or two measly dollars then a person writing genuine heartfelt expression about their time with you?
I don't see the OP doing screenshots of all of his tips.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

SadUber said:


> Who were the creepy guys at the hotel


It was probably you chasing them around trying to get pictures of their cleavage


----------



## Jorgeletsee (Jun 26, 2017)

Lol this whole forum is full of losers who hate life. Go work in something else.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Jorgeletsee said:


> Lol this whole forum is full of losers who hate life. Go work in something else.


And yet you could help but to join us. Welcome to the losers club.


----------



## SadUber (Jun 8, 2017)

Here's mine


----------



## Uberingdude (May 29, 2017)

SadUber said:


> View attachment 137215
> 
> 
> Here's mine


Told funny stories of things that happened to you? LOL. Did you tell about the Speedos story?


----------



## PTUber (Sep 16, 2015)

Ribak said:


> I wanted to share some of the nice comments I have received from riders during my first 3 months.


Do you only give your mom rides??


----------



## Boomer57 (Apr 28, 2019)

Had 2 above and beyond and one graet conversation. With tips. Most. . Not so much


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

Boomer57 said:


> Had 2 above and beyond and one graet conversation. With tips. Most. . Not so much


Believe it or not....

The monkey has a great convo badge..

Go figure....

between the UHUHs and AHAHs....8>)

Just takes a little book reading...

Rakos


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

unPat said:


> Good for you. That's how Uber motivates its drivers to keep working. Complete mind control.


I miss UNPAT


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Cableguynoe said:


> It was probably you chasing them around trying to get pictures of their cleavage


I'd never do that! LOL

Besides, I'm just jealous of it.

Christine


----------



## Declineathon (Feb 12, 2019)

Good job mate, im sure you anticipated some negative comments from jaded peers. 

One thing I like about this gig, is that Im able to just be me, get paid for it, and synch with other people in my community. 

Enjoy life!!


----------

